# Tethering BB to pc & internet ready tv



## DaisyFlyer (Nov 14, 2011)

My cell phone carrier said it can be done. Any hardware suggestions?




Even tho' there are higher plan gigs, 10.5 gigs might be mine. I want to surf, dl tv, etc. and get rid of cable. My carrier doesn't have unlimited usage for this. What have been your experiences.


----------

